# Puppy smells after groom



## poodlewhippet (Dec 14, 2011)

Picked up my 13 week old puppy from his first professional groom and I HATE the way he smells. The smell makes me sick and gave me a headache. I had to give him a bath to get rid of the smell. I don't know if its a grooming spray or hair spray that they use. Should I find a different groomer or is it ok to tell them I don't like the smell of the product they used? I hate to sound picky, but its bad enough I never want to smell that again!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

What kind of smell was it? If it was a nasty odor (feces, urine, bad doggy smell, etc) then I would say find another groomer. But you make it sound as though it is more likely some sort of pet cologne. I would maybe call and ask what kind of product they used on him (so you know; they may not remember if you wait until next time) and just let them know could they make a note in his chart not to use that same product again. I don't think something as innocent as using a scent that didn't agree with you would be cause to change groomers if you like everything else about them.


----------



## poodlewhippet (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks, that's what I needed to hear. I didn't know if the groomer would be mad for me telling her how to do her job or something, lol.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I wouldn't think so. It's a groomer's *job* to groom your pet the way you ask. I would just say you were really sensitive to the scent and could they please either refrain from using it or try a different scent next time. If its that pungent, they will probably get other complaints too.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

poodlewhippet said:


> thanks, that's what I needed to hear. I didn't know if the groomer would be mad for me telling her how to do her job or something, lol.


 A groomer worth his/her salt isn't going to be upset with you for stating your needs/wants! We NEED to know whether or not you were happy and if there is anything we can change. I'm going to guess they put some cologne on your puppy, so just ask that they not do that next time. I personally hate it that most shops require employees to spray cologne on every dog, as I believe that stuff isn't good for the dog or humans. If you are using a quality shampoo and conditioner, that should take out all "dirty dog" smells and leave a light, pleasant scent.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Tell them you did not like the fragrance. I did that before with Jake and she was fine with it.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

poodlewhippet said:


> thanks, that's what I needed to hear. I didn't know if the groomer would be mad for me telling her how to do her job or something, lol.


Not as long as you are paying for the service. The customer/client is always right!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been going to the same (excellent) hairdresser for 20 years, and I STILL have to remind him that I hate mousse and other dressings in my hair! Tell them you are allergic, that usually gets it firmly on the record in my experience!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

liljaker said:


> ...The customer/client is always right!


 Heheheh...as long as said client is reasonable.  If the client is excessively rude, yells at me without a good reason, etc, (especially if they have a history of being that way.) they just relinquished their "right to be right". I won't be rude to them, but I _will_ nicely show them the door.  Sorry, that's OT...I just had to inject my two cents there!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I hate pet colognes too, and never use them. The shampoo brand we have has a very light scent which seems to agree with most people. If not and they ask for no scent, that's just fine, I make a note on the dog's file to always use unscented hypo. It shouldn't insult the groomer, some people (like me) are just sensitive to heavy scents.

But even my coworkers are liberal with pet cologne, on the other hand. I can be across the room and it's nauseating. There are a lot of groomers who assume most owners just want their pets to smell nice, but there's smelling nice and overdoing it, IMO. If customers like your cologne, that's great. But if your shampoo doesn't do "Clean Dog Smell" by itself, you're doing something wrong, either by skipping a spot or just not using a shampoo that can do the job.

Also, there are a lot of quality shampoos themselves that are really heavily scented, so it may not be cologne at all. I personally don't like Crown Royal (beloved of poodlefolk everywhere) or Bio-Groom because of the scent alone.

Of course, there's always the occasional dog that is just extra stinky and needs an extra boost, but a new puppy is not going to be one of those.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would just simply ask for no perfume or scent put on the dog... i'm a groomer and in my opinion I think a dog should just smell clean when leaving the shop. If a dog owner wants their pet to smell like a bunch of flowers or something..they can spray them down..i don't even use perfume on any dogs. Every dog goes out smelling like a clean pup and nothing more. I personally can't stand the smell of the stuff either..gives me headaches.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would call them up & ask what they used on your dog since you had a reaction to the scent. I personally never use cologne. I just think that the shampoo/conditioner combo I use should have a nice smell to it that is not overpowering but when you put your nose to the dogs coat a nice scent follows. As a groomer I hate anything "fruity" smelling so I can't use any of the Tropiclean products, most Espree products etc....So, please call them & just let them know to use a different product or if they used cologne to not too.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Every dog and every client is different. Some clients may love the smell of cologne, but ask not to use it because their dog has skin allergies. I make notes of any dogs like this and make it a point to use all hypoallergenic stuff and no cologne. Then I had a client who complained her dog didn't "smell good enough." A dog that is clean should have a very light shampoo scent or no scent at all. So with her dog we make sure to use cologne. Most clients love the cologne and ask if they can buy it. One client smelled it from the cap and said he hated the smell. We forgot he hated it one day and accidentally spritzed his dog with it. He was raving how nice his dog smelled! Majority of my clients like the perfume, but I don't get offended if they do not want it. Also, don't feel bad if the groomer forgets and you have to keep reminding them. Just bring it up nicely when you drop the dog off.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are worried about upsetting your groomer, just say you are allergic. No one's offended, and the groomer should be happy to leave off any smelly sprays. I don't blame you; I ask my groomer not to use such on my dog. I like the way he smells :smile:.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Telling your groomer your dog or you had a reaction to a grooming product is not a good idea. Your groomer WILL feel bad then, and might feel pressured to find other grooming products.

Just say you don't like how your dog smelled. Maybe it's not even a perfume! Personally, I am trying to use up / get rid of BioGroom Creme Rinse. The smell makes me feel sick. 

Groomer get wierd things from poodle owners. S/he won't be offended if you say you don't like the smell.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

With all due respect I totally disagree. I have gone to the same groomer for


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I've always told my groomers to not spray my dogs . It has never been an issue after that. I did not mind the smell, but noticed the dogs did...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry, computer issue...... anyway, Sunny DID have a reaction to something Stacy used last time on him --- an allergic reaction. Trust me, because he had a reaction she will not be looking to change products. She just will refrain from using it on Sunny. And, perhaps my groomer is an exception, but she would not be the least offended if I told her not to use this or that, etc., after all, I am paying her to groom my dog and if there are issues with the perfumes, or reactions from the chemicals, I can't imagine why the groomer would not want to know (IMHO).


----------

